# Gulfstream



## gary (May 22, 2009)

:scratchhead: HI everyone: I am looking at a 2002 Gulfstream Innsbruck and am wordering if these are reliable units. Any problems with them? Any advise on buying a used unit would be appreciated.
Thankyou
Gary:shrug:


----------

